

Flynn Demo and Roadmap - mpotter
https://flynn.io/blog/demo-roadmap

======
breckinloggins
Minor nitpick: I've never read about (or I forgot about reading about) Flynn.
I figured this was a big announcement and so I kept expecting you guys to
explain what it was in the text, but never saw anything.

Since this has made it to the frontpage of HN, might I suggest adding
something like the following right below the post subject?

 _Flynn helps awesome people do totally awesome things by providing
Awesomeness as a Service! Find our more here._

Granted, I was able to find that out by clicking on your main page link, but
every little bit helps!

~~~
bmelton
Upvoted because I came here to post the exact same thing.

The easiest marketing lesson I ever learned was to make sure to have a 1
sentence explanation of what your product does on every page where you talk
about the product.

Your example sentence is the perfect length (unless they can make it shorter).

------
bradleyg_
Good work! Great to see the first demo out, I'll be keeping a close eye on
this.

------
veesahni
As simple as heroku. Powered by docker. Love it!

------
jbaptiste
Awesome, i'm quite happy to see how far they're going ! Docker is a great tool
and used here with greatness !

------
patrickaljord
Awesome, can't wait to try it.

